
Millennials Love Zillow Because They’ll Never Own a Home - enraged_camel
https://onezero.medium.com/millennials-love-zillow-because-theyll-never-own-a-home-bc50fa27ac4f
======
planetzero
I think the problem is that many Millennials want to own a home in the
city/trendy areas, which will always be expensive.

I bought my home a couple of years ago in the suburbs, but still close enough
to the city and my mortgage is almost the same as I used to pay for an
apartment (and I own it!).

